# GEN CON: BEHIND THE SCREEN; plus cover of Murder in Baldur's Gate; and Magic & Monsters, a new OSR g



## Wraith Form (Jun 14, 2013)

Reprehensible.  Deplorable.  The antithesis of funny.  Un-humor.  Poorly written, directed, acted, edited and filmed.

I just don't understand _why_.


----------



## JeffB (Jun 14, 2013)

I made it not quite 3 minutes before having to shut it down.

IME most gamer humor sucks...and this was a prime example of such. It was like a bad SNL skit of  sterotypical gamers making a stereotypical gamer humor video. 

Good thing he owns GenCon, he would starve to death if he has to make ends meet on his gaming humor videos.


----------



## Wild Gazebo (Jun 16, 2013)

Really?  Nine and a half minutes.  There are people here with much better stamina than I.   

Now I'm probably closer to his age; but, even I see a huge generation gap here.  This would have been closer to successful if he were to hire a couple of 13 year-old kids who have been making You Tube videos since they were five.  At least then you would have decent transitions, dialogue, acting, relevance, lighting, and honesty.  This video comes across as an inside joke you would play at a birthday party:  only the people in it will be interested in it.


----------



## Spryte (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow. All I can say is I'm disappointed I just wasted about 3 minutes of my life watching that.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 17, 2013)

Huh.  I didn't think it was that bad.


----------

